# Moisture Meter



## designer (Mar 31, 2014)

I am looking at purchasing a moisture meter.

Being cheap, I want to control the cost but maintain accuracy at the same time.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2014)

I got mine at Lowe's.  The brand is GENERAL.  29 or 39 dollars.

Ray


----------



## larryc (Mar 31, 2014)

If you don't really need to know the moisture amount and already have a microwave and a scale such as a postal meter scale you don't need a moisture meter. Weigh the blank, put your blank in the microwave for a minute and weigh it after it cools. This will tell you if there is significant moisture in the blank. I believe there are other write-ups about this method in the Library.


----------



## Monty (Mar 31, 2014)

I have this one I got at Lowe's. Probably the same one Ray is referring to.


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 31, 2014)

I have this one http://www.woodcraft.com/images/Products/200/413429.jpg from woodcraft.


----------



## southernclay (Mar 31, 2014)

I got one off Amazon for $25 or so, works well but no auto shut off and drained the battery after I forgot to turn off, my fault. All of the suggestions I've seen have said to get two pronged meters FWIW


----------



## kovalcik (Mar 31, 2014)

I have the once from Lowes.  Seems to work okay, though I have nothing to compare it to to determine accuracy.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 31, 2014)

I got one from General that is none invasive. I ordered it on Saturday and it came today. Amazon is so fast... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HARYVUQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Seems to work just fine. I tried it on some cherry that I dried for 3 days in the toaster oven and then on some that had not hit the toaster oven yet and it worked. I also tried it on my wet concrete floor and it said it was wet so I guess I have success. I did get the last one that Prime had so it may be awhile before they have them in stock again.


----------



## designer (Mar 31, 2014)

Not as expensive as I expected.  I have seen them upwards of $200 and did not want to spend that much.  I was concerned about the accuracy of the lower costing units.  If you all say they are accurate, then I might be in business on one then.

Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't put words in my mouth....I didn't say mine was accurate.  It tells me that it is wet.  I still depend on weight comparisons when stabilizing and casting.

Ray


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 31, 2014)

Same as others, General brand at Woodcraft $29. Works we'll but only goes as low as 7%


----------

